
Google Takes Partial Ownership Of Maxthon Browser - monjurul
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/10/google-takes-partial-ownership-of-maxthon-browser/
======
vlad
I used MyIE2, the precursor to Maxthon by the same company, on my old
computer. Is it very handy and I never even considered upgrading to Maxthon.

On this computer, IE7 has built-in tabbed browsing, and my mouse has back-
forward mouse buttons on it. I am sticking with IE7 for Internet Explorer
Firefox 2 for Mozilla.

